# Free Microworm Culture?



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

I want to start a microworm culture, but without the hassle of ordering it through the mail and such. I've heard that if you bury a potato in the ground, after a certain amount of time, you'll get microworms. Has anyone ever done this themselves or heard of such a thing? If so, could you give me more specific details of what you did, such as was the potato raw or cooked, how long was it buried, how many microworms you got, etc. Would you recommend it? Thx!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I guess its possible. Of course, you will probably get all other sorts of nasties that could be parasitic or carry disease. Its so much easier to obtain a culture on-line or from a friend. They are extremely cheap, ship well, and they are clean.


----------

